# Kayaking the muskegon river



## BSIMMONS8 (Jan 6, 2011)

I am looking for some infomation or if mabye someone can give me a website to go to. A buddy and myself would like to do a 2 or 3 day trip on the muskegon river. We would like to end up a t lake Michigan. If anyone has any info or where I can find info about camping and where to launch it would be greatley appreciated. I am from the lower part of michigan. Thank you!


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

BSIMMONS8 said:


> I am looking for some infomation or if mabye someone can give me a website to go to. A buddy and myself would like to do a 2 or 3 day trip on the muskegon river. We would like to end up a t lake Michigan. If anyone has any info or where I can find info about camping and where to launch it would be greatley appreciated. I am from the lower part of michigan. Thank you!


I have a great book Canoeing Michigan Rivers A Comprehensive guide to 45 rivers .


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

What's the name/author of the book?


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

nichola8 said:


> What's the name/author of the book?


Canoeing Michigan Rivers
A comprehensive guide to 45 rivers
Jerry Dennis and Craig Date.


----------

